# Need plans for a toy chest



## John67 (Mar 7, 2010)

Helllo All,

I want to build a nice size toy chest but been having troubles locating a set of drawings or even good pictures to go off of. I don't have a dovetail jig, so I would need to find a different way of joining the corners. It's for a one year old and I plan to make it out of oak boards and plywood. Does anyone have something they can share.

Thanks,
John


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're going with oak, I'd look into plans for an Arts & Crafts blanket chest. It can serve as a toy box for several years, then be used as a steamer trunk for college, then for it's intended purpose later on. Or maybe just go with the steamer trunk idea. Regardless, there are plenty of plans for these kinds of boxes that don't use dovetail joints.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Did the same as your asking.
I see I didn't post them.
I made some for my grandchildren.
Used plywood sides and bottom and pocket hole joinery.
Used Oak boards glued up for the lids.
I don't have pictures to show at this time.
If you strike out with ideas I will take some and email them to you if you like.

Be sure to use the anti slam hinges.


----------



## gvallanc (Mar 31, 2010)

This site has quite a few toy box plans

http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/PROJECTS%20FOR%20CHILDREN/projects_for_children.htm


----------



## John67 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello All,

Here's my thoughts. I want to use 3/4" oak plywood for the front and back wall and plan to glue up 1x's for the ends. On the bottom I plan to have a 3" decorative trim molding all around it that the chest will sit on. I'll probably use dados or Kreg pocket holes to join the walls together, but want to avoid showing the edges of the plywood. I could glue on 1x's edges on the ends of the plywood, but not sure how it would hold up on the corners. I figure this chest will take a beating, so this is my dilemma.

More pictures would help give me ideas.

Thanks,
John


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

See my project post & the toy box I made. The box used 45 degree corners & top joinery. Then the edges were routered @ 45 to put on a hardwood edge to hide the ply & make soft edges. I used biscuits for most of the joints.


----------

